# MTR - Metal Tiger PLC



## System (20 January 2021)

Metal Tiger PLC is admitted to the AIM market of the London Stock Exchange with the trading code MTR and invests in high potential mineral projects with a base, precious and strategic metals focus.

The Company's target is to deliver a high return for shareholders by investing in significantly undervalued and/or high potential opportunities in the mineral exploration and development sector. Metal Tiger has two investment divisions: Equity Investments and Project Investments.

*Equity Investments* invests in undervalued natural resource companies. The majority of its investments are listed on AIM, the TSX and the ASX, which includes its interest in Sandfire Resources Limited (ASX: SFR). The Company also considers selective opportunities to invest in private natural resource companies, typically where there is an identifiable path to IPO. Through the trading of equities and warrants, Metal Tiger seeks to generate cash for investment for the Project Investments division.

*Project Investments* is focused on the development of its key project interests in Botswana, where Metal Tiger has a growing interest in the large and highly prospective Kalahari copper/silver belt through its interest in Kalahari Metals Limited.

The Company actively assesses new investment opportunities on an on-going basis and has access to a diverse pipeline of new opportunities in the natural resources and mining sectors. For pipeline opportunities deemed sufficiently attractive, Metal Tiger may invest in the project or entity by buying publicly listed shares, by financing privately and/or by entering into a joint venture.

It is anticipated that MTR will list on the ASX during February 2021.





__





						Home
					






					www.metaltigerplc.com


----------



## BrassTacks (21 January 2021)

Great to see Metal Tiger listing on ASX. Its portfolio is heavy on good ASX stocks with SFR + CBE being the stand outs for me to date. The Botswana Copperbelt looks to be a highly productive Copper District in a safe, economical jurisdiction.

  The 2% NSR on both the SFR Tshukudu Exploration Licences + CBE/MTR's Kalahari Metals tenements should bring high value returns as discoveries are made. Early days, but next step is for SFR to release Quarterlies with updates on A4 Dome Resource potential upgrades.

I've attached a file of what should be a snapshot of MTR's present inverstments/royalties.


----------

